# Netatmo Welcome et routeur Orbi



## newcomer (2 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai récemment décidé de remplacer mon équipement Apple airport par un système Mesh Orbi constitué d’un routeur LBR 20 (leur nouveau routeur 4G) et d’un satellite RBS20. 

J’utilise pour le moment le routeur en filaire, branché sur la box. 

Toute la migration s’est faite sans problème pour l’ensemble de mes appareils (pont hue, station météo Netatmo, iPhones, ordi...) sauf ma caméra Netatmo Welcome. Je n’ai pas d’image et je n’arrive pas à la garder connectée. 
J’ai refait l’installation à plusieurs reprises de la caméra, soit via l’app iPhone, soit via le mac rien n’y fait. J’ai contacté le service support Netatmo qui après quelques échanges me renvoie vers celui d’Orbi arguant que la caméra marchait sans problème avec Airport. 
Le Support d’Orbi n’a pas connaissance de problèmes avec Netatmo et les différentes manipulations proposées (réduction de la puissance de la bande 5GHz à 25%, etc...) non pour l’heure rien changées. 

J’arrive à connecter brièvement la caméra lors de son parametrage en utilisant le bouton WPS du routeur mais la connexion est perdue après environ 5min. Pendant ce laps de temps, Netatmo confirme la connection de la camera, mais il n’y a pas d’images. 

Mon hypothèse est qu’il y a probablement une « sécurité » qui bloque le streaming voire interdit à la caméra de rester connecté. (Port verrouillé, autre...?) mais tant chez Orbi que chez Netatmo personne ne semble connaître ce souci... [emoji849]

Quelqu’un a-t-il rencontré un problème similaire? Si oui comment l’avez-vous résolu??

Merci beaucoup pour votre retour


----------



## Larme (8 Novembre 2020)

L'accès via la webapp fonctionne-t-il ? La caméra apparait-elle comme en ligne, mais juste la connexion HomeKit rate ?
Tu as à disposition un app Orbi, voit-elle la caméra connectée à son réseau ?


----------



## newcomer (9 Novembre 2020)

Larme a dit:


> L'accès via la webapp fonctionne-t-il ? La caméra apparait-elle comme en ligne, mais juste la connexion HomeKit rate ?
> Tu as à disposition un app Orbi, voit-elle la caméra connectée à son réseau ?


Non la caméra se connecte pendant seulement quelques minutes sans que je n'arrive à avoir la moindre image puis elle se déconnecte d'elle-même et ne se déconnecte plus. La connection/déconnection est enregistrée par l'app Netatmo et est également visible sur l'app Orbi. Mais même quand elle est connectée, la caméra ne stream aucune image.

J'ai un peu avancé avec le support Orbi; le fait de passer le routeur en mode AP (Access Point) me permet à présent d'avoir l'image et un fonctionnement normal de la caméra si elle est branchée en filaire sur le Orbi. Par contre en Wifi cela ne marche toujours pas... la connection/déconnection reste identique et évidemment la caméra ne peut pas être branchée en filaire car l'emplacement du Orbi ne s'y prête pas... 
Bref je pense à une forme de sécurité sur le wifi qui bloque la caméra mais je bute pour l'instant et le support Orbi ne semble pas trop savoir dans quelle direction creuser...


----------



## Moutaille (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Désolé j'arrive un peu après la bataille mais pour ma défense, je viens d'avoir mon système Orbi ce week end et j'ai passé 2 jours à remettre toute la domotique de ma maison en route ! 
D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si tu as essayé de connecter ta Welcome sur le réseau 2,4ghz ? Il est plus stable que le 5ghz et moi par défaut ma Welcome s'est connectée sur le 2,4 pour info...


----------



## Moutaille (6 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de déterrer ce post car j'ai un gros problème avec mes Orbi et je pense que c'est lié à leurs MAJ.
Je me retrouve avec des accessoires qui passent en "sans réponse" comme ça du jour au lendemain et ensuite même en réinitialisation ces accessoires rien n'y fait.
Ca a commencé avec un Eve Extend que j'ai renvoyé et remplacé mais ça n'a pas mieux fonctionné.
Et là c'est mon ismartgate (Ouverture du garage) qui est avec ce statut.
J'essaye de downgrader le FW Orbi mais une fois fait, il se met automatiquement à jour avec la dernière version ! Je ne sais pas comment bloquer ça.
Pourriez vous m'aider ?!!!


----------



## esales (7 Septembre 2021)

J'ai rencontré ce problème récemment car ma Netatmo Welcome avait changé d'adresse MAC. Ayant un filtrage MAC sur mon réseau Wifi, elle ne pouvait plus se connecter.
Je ne sais pas si c'est suite à une mise à jour ou si c'était du à problème de routeur wifi, mais en modifiant le filtre MAC, elle a pu se connecter au réseau.


----------



## Moutaille (7 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir @esales !
Merci pour ta réponse mais j'aurais besoin de plus d'infos ! Comment tu "modifies le filtre MAC" ?!!! 
Désolé je n'y connais pas grand chose dans les infrastructures réseaux !


----------



## AlCor72 (8 Septembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonsoir @esales !
> Merci pour ta réponse mais j'aurais besoin de plus d'infos ! Comment tu "modifies le filtre MAC" ?!!!
> Désolé je n'y connais pas grand chose dans les infrastructures réseaux !



Bonjour,

J’ai le même problème depuis des mois… Routeur Google wifi x5 (lien en ethernet) et 100+ équipements dont 45 en wifi. 

J’ai essayé de multiples config sur le réseau, les équipements et le hub homekit (1 AppleTv, 1 HomePod et 1 HomePod mini) mais rien n’y fait. 
Pour moi ça vient de homekit….
Donc je patiente jusqu’à la prochaine MAJ…


----------



## Moutaille (8 Septembre 2021)

Salut @AlCor72 
Pourtant en tapant seulement les mots "mesh" et homekit sur Google on voit qu'a priori (en tout cas pour les Orbi...) le problème semble venir de cette technologie là.
En plus pour ma part, les problèmes sont arrivés sur seulement 2 accessoires et comme ça du jour au lendemain. Sans MAJ d'iOS !


----------



## AlCor72 (9 Septembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Salut @AlCor72
> Pourtant en tapant seulement les mots "mesh" et homekit sur Google on voit qu'a priori (en tout cas pour les Orbi...) le problème semble venir de cette technologie là.
> En plus pour ma part, les problèmes sont arrivés sur seulement 2 accessoires et comme ça du jour au lendemain. Sans MAJ d'iOS !



Salut salut,

Oui Mesh et homekit ne font pas bon ménage…
Qui est le fautif… bonne question… en tout cas… ça ne marche pas bien…


----------



## AlCor72 (15 Septembre 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Salut salut,
> 
> Oui Mesh et homekit ne font pas bon ménage…
> Qui est le fautif… bonne question… en tout cas… ça ne marche pas bien…



Petit point retour d’expérience. 

Suite à des recherches sur les problèmes de « pas de réponse » et « mise a jour » des équipements HomeKit, j’ai essayer de ne laisser qu’un seul concentrateur. 
Chez moi j’ai laissé l’Apple TV et j’ai supprimé mon HomePod et HomePod Mini. 

Franchement ça fonctionne vraiment mieux. 
Je n’ai pratiquement plus de latence du système. 

Pour l’instant cela fait 5 jours que ça fonctionne vraiment bien. 
Je vous tiens au courant si cela change.


----------



## Moutaille (17 Septembre 2021)

Ah ok ! Je vais attendre l'arrivée de iOS15 pour voir si cela règle les problèmes.
Si ce n'est pas le cas je tenterai ta solution.
Par contre je pense tester aussi de désactiver le réseau 5ghz et réinstaller mes accessoires sur le réseau 2,4ghz puis relancer le 5ghz... Je verrai bien si ca fait quelque chose....


----------



## AlCor72 (7 Novembre 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Petit point retour d’expérience.
> 
> Suite à des recherches sur les problèmes de « pas de réponse » et « mise a jour » des équipements HomeKit, j’ai essayer de ne laisser qu’un seul concentrateur.
> Chez moi j’ai laissé l’Apple TV et j’ai supprimé mon HomePod et HomePod Mini.
> ...



Bonsoir à tous,

Comme vous le savez, suite à des problèmes de « pas de réponse » et « mise a jour » des équipements HomeKit, j’ai essayer de ne laisser qu’un seul concentrateur. 
Cela a fonctionné un temps… mais qu’un temps et j’avais toujours des lenteurs dans tous mes équipements homekit. 

J’AI ENFIN TROUVÉ LA SOLUTION. 

En fait j’avais déclaré un autre domicile (mes bureaux) et j’avais tous les concentrateurs accessibles dans les deux domiciles. 
Bref, je pense que la lenteur des équipements provenaient du temps nécessaire pour mon domicile de joindre le concentrateur des bureaux…

J’ai viré les bureaux de mon compte iCloud et est reconfiguré mes bureaux sur un autre compte iCloud. 

Les concentrateurs ne sont plus mélangé et tous mes équipements homekit fonctionnent comme des charmes. 

Voilà voilà si ça peut aider.


----------

